# Yamaha 90 inshore



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Everything is the same as your 115hp.


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

Perfect! Thanks creek runner. It should be a easy fast swap.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Terribly easy


----------

